# Sodium Chlorate Cell



## goldenchild (Feb 21, 2011)

I found a few threads that mentioned producing sodium chlorate using a cell but wasn't able to find instruction on it. I started this thread in hopes that it will be contributed to. Based on a few sources online I came up with an experimental cell. What do you guys think? Any relevent information on the production and usage of a cell would be helpful. 

Thank you all.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Did you check out this link?

http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Chem_Chlorate.html


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 22, 2011)

I did jim. It was actually one of the only sources I could find. The best actually. I even re-read it before posting this to make sure I didn't miss anything. 

While the article is a good look at the evolution of a cell and experimentation and also given me a good understanding of the process, I feel it left out some technical information. One being the electrolyte solution. I kept reading the word "liquor" which I assume is the electrolyte. What is the ratio/concentration of water to sodium chloride? I've read anywhere from 10 grams to 33 grams per 100ml of distilled water. Also, what should the power source be? At first it reads 5v/300mA was used but later goes on to say that 6V 60A was used which is too much so it was modified to use 4V. I don't pretend to be an electritian so I don't have a good grasp of what this means. Then there was the matter of how long the cell should run. The best I got out of the artilce was a few days run time. After that it kept mentioning "a run" or "run time". Is the cell run straight through these days or is there any changing of electrolyte or cell maintainence? 

Not trying to be critical here but I just want to get a more in depth understanding of the process 8)


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 22, 2011)

Tim is a member here, maybe he will have some information to add.

Jim


----------



## mirage_662 (Sep 10, 2011)

I think by far the best site I have seen for making chlorates is http://www.oxidizing.110mb.com/chlorate/chlorate.html. He says on average it takes 21.744 KWh to make 1 pound of sodium chlorate. Which is about $2 in my area. I have had great success with a Mixed Metal Oxide anode, computer power supply, and a titanium plate cathode. If you want I can share my knowledge of chlorate cells.


----------



## plante1999 (Sep 10, 2011)

Intro:

I am an home chemist who as made number of compounds / reaction and very well understand chemistry and as English as a second language but seriously wanth to speak only in english , my native langage is canadien french. I want to do refining because I think it can pay my chemical for my home chemistry.

Sodium chlorate cell:
I have made number sodium chlorate cell with graphites anodes.

Optimal condition:
3.3V
Amp : 10mA /1 square cm
NaCl conssentration: 28%

I higly recommend to make the cell completly free of leak and pass the gas trough a conssentred Solution of Sodium Hydrogen carbonate (NaHCO3). If you dont do this a strong odor of bleach will be produce , and it will corode most common metal.


----------



## butcher (Sep 10, 2011)

plante1999 , welcome to the forum, we always can use another chemist to help us understand the reactions we see, this forum has sparked an interest in chemistry for me, and I would like to get as much of an understanding of it as I can.

seems to me that the bleach (chlorine fumes) if dissolved in cold hydroxide solution of water could be used in some of our processes to dissolve gold in hydrochloric solutions.

edit to add, is there a hydroxide reaction in the cell also? I reseached them a long time ago but my mind does not retain details very well, the elephant has a much better memory than me his brains bigger too.


----------



## plante1999 (Sep 10, 2011)

butcher said:


> seems to me that the bleach (chlorine fumes) if dissolved in cold hydroxide solution of water could be used in some of our processes to dissolve gold in hydrochloric solutions.
> 
> edit to add, is there a hydroxide reaction in the cell also? I reseached them a long time ago but my mind does not retain details very well, the elephant has a much better memory than me his brains bigger too.




In fact Bleach odor can be 2 thing: Chlorine gas (Cl2) or Hypochlorous acid (HClO) both easily disolve gold in acidic condition, Hydroxide solution can be substitued by many thing , Sodium hydrogen carbonate (baking soda) , Sodium carbonate (pool Ph+) and other common chemical that are not realy ''house item''.

In the cell there is many reaction and side reaction but a simplified version of the equation can be done:

Chlorine is produced at the anode and sodium hydroxide at the cathode.

Chlorine react with sodium hydroxide to make sodium chloride(salt) and sodium hypochlorite (Bleach)

Cl2 + 2NaOH -) NaCl +NaClO

The hypochlorite is somewath instable and in high conssentration or temperature it disproportionate in Sodium chloride and sodium chlorate. It can also be oxidised direcly at the anode to chlorate. 

3NaClO -) NaClO3 + 2NaCl


----------



## DNIndustry (Dec 18, 2011)

Just a side note. I have quite alot of sodium chorate if anyones interested


----------

